# In depth on how I recovered



## xHunter (Jul 12, 2014)

I made a youtube video to go a little more in depth.


----------



## cheessebread (Aug 2, 2014)

Me too
It says private


----------



## xHunter (Jul 12, 2014)

Cloverstone said:


> Hey Hunter, tried to watch your vid but it says private?


sorry about that, it should be fixed now


----------



## xHunter (Jul 12, 2014)

cheessebread said:


> Me too
> It says private


its fixed now


----------



## Noooooope (Jun 25, 2014)

hunter thank you

thank you

thank you

for this video.  you explained EVERYTHING i feel/felt

argh thank you, you made me feel almost normal

- what symptoms did you have? did you have head preassure? and weird shifty vision? (like when high)? sorry its just you didnt explain that on the video.

but awesome.

<3 ty


----------



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

I've had DP for 4 years now, but this is good solid advice.. Took me a while to finally get to that point, lots of setbacks. But theres still hope!


----------



## xHunter (Jul 12, 2014)

Lina2014 said:


> hunter thank you
> thank you
> thank you
> for this video.  you explained EVERYTHING i feel/felt
> ...


Yea head pressure was almost a full time thing, along with the spacey feeling, those probably stuck around the longest and it sucked because I also have migraine headaches and the pressure just made those worse during that time.


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks man . Really appreciated this.

Correct me if i'm wrong but you basically just said "do your worst" to dp and it turned out to be bluffing,,haha

happy for u man.. take care


----------



## Cynthia94 (Aug 9, 2014)

The video is amazing, Hunter. Thank you. I have had it for 8 months now, feeling like how you did everyday and seeing it gave me hope.  Congrats on your recovery ^_^ I'm happy for you


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

good vid man, congrats


----------

